# Small Miracles



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

As some of you may know I was rather ill in January with Pneumonia and a blood clot in one of my lungs. During the bit of hell on earth I was unable to deal with my tanks. Following that the building I live in went through all the units and replaced the removable faucet heads with a type that couldn't be removed without a special key. So for months I was completely unable to properly clean my tanks. Mostly all they got was water top-ups. So today I was finally able to get the new faucet head off and once again attach my python to the sink. I did know of some deaths during that period of hell. However was unable to completely verify what stock was still alive in my tanks. Lets just say it was difficult to tell sometimes due to the crud on the ground that kept getting stirred up.

So today I am dealing with the 40gal breeder tank that I have (that my dog thinks is her water bowl  ) and found that some of the stock in there is still alive and well. All my neon tetras and gold tetras seems to still be there. I did loose a King Tiger Pleco but the other three in there gave me a little present. I have a Jeuvenile in there! They had babies. Wish I knew when, but still they did breed and that is hope for the future as they are now on the Ban list from Brazil. I know it was born in there as I didn't have one that small in there before...  

Surprisingly enough I also still have 5 Celestial Pearl Danios and some Red Cherry Shrimp. those creatures are now in a 10gal tank to themselves along with my Sulawesi snails.

Bit by bit these tanks are going to be resurected.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

let me know if you'd like a few cpd's I have some sub adults


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Thanks for the offer, but I am going to see how these guys do before adding anything else. Restocking will be a slow and lengthy process untill I get everything back in alignment


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Great to hear you are better and things didnt turn out so bad.

Thank heavens you got that tap off.. D:


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Good to hear that you are up and running. And congrats on juvi king tiger.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Although nobody's ever changed my taps on me , I've seen what a bad fight with pneumonia can do to someone .

Didn't know about your issues - aquarium and health. Glad to hear everyone and everything is on the mend. Nature sure is resilient...even without our "help".


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

The one thing about all of that was that I was never hospitalized. I visited them twice due to the pain but they never admitted me although they forgot about me in the outer waiting room at the hospital the first time I was there. I think an orderly got into some major trouble about that as they were told to bring me in 30 minutes before I went to the triage nurse to ask how much longer it was going to be and he was shocked to see me still there. He ended up taking me in to the ER and ploped me down right in front of a nurse. I got immediate attention at that point... LOL. The first time I was there they tried to do some ultra sounds and it took 2 morphine drip bags to dull the pain enough so they could do them, after the first bag they tried to do the untra sound and I was still clinging to the ceiling when they started putting the pressure on my abdominal cavity. In the two months I was off work for 3 weeks, had 3 ultra sounds, 2 Xrays, 2 CT Scans, numerous drugs (which I had a VERY nasty reaction to) and even Oxycodone didn't do much for the pain and I was taking the maximum safe dose! Believe me it was NOT fun. I did get a HUGE basket of fruit from the office though  

That whole issue was a MAJOR wakeup call about my health issues. My CD4 count was 160  The average person usually has a count in the 600-800 range. Lets just say it is back up there again  

Glad to be back and glad to be able to start dealing with the tanks. I will be back to selling off some of my extra equipment soon so watch for that thread


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

wow....man, glad you are up and running.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

wow. Good that you are on the mend.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Good to see you back. Welcome home.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Well decided to take a personal day from work and got to work on the 23 long tank that i have on my window sill. Yes, I have nice wide window sills that are reinforced as the heating and AC systems are in there. Anyway this along with the 40gal breeder were the 2 in the worse condition. Thus why I have been working on them first. I am pleasantly surprised that anything was living in there. The silt was way too think and the filter completely clogged. That is the problem when you get into a nasty rut, things get ignored. My dwarf chain loaches and flash plecos were probably very happy to go into my 65gal long tank.

It is going to take forever to clean these tanks and a lot of vinegar, but worth it in the end.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> Well decided to take a personal day from work and got to work on the 23 long tank that i have on my window sill. Yes, I have nice wide window sills that are reinforced as the heating and AC systems are in there. Anyway this along with the 40glal breeder were the 2 in the worse condition. thus why I have been working on them first. I am pleasantly surprised that anything was living in there. The silt was way too think and the filter completely clogged. That is the problem when you get into a nasty rut, things get ignored. My dwarf chain loaches and flash plecos were probably very happy to go into my 65gal long tank.
> 
> It is going to take forever to clean these tanks and a lot of vinegar, but worth it in the end.


I love those loaches. They are great fish 

I am happy to hear you are feeling better.


----------

